# Lost: Wave Sport skirt



## Whitewaterbum (Apr 9, 2005)

I lost my wave sport skirt at Shoshone or Rancho Del Rio about two weeks ago. I was in the process of moving to North Carolina. Thought I would find it with my stuff when I unpacked. I did not.


----------

